# Caulking exterior cedar-to-trim question



## Jerdog44 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have to give an estimate to the best GC I work for, and it's involving caulking the exterior cedar shake/shingle siding into the painted wood trim, and putting a finish coat over the trim. The trim is already primed and has 1 coat finish. The siding is unfinished, and the HO wants the siding to "weather" for a couple seasons for the grayed look before applying any finish. There are miles of trim on this house-skirt,outside corners, inside corners, everywhere.

I'm kinda stumped here as to what color caulk to put on without making the siding look bad. I'd use a cedar tone and paint over it on the 3D side of the trim, but that's no good with the future weathering of the siding. Can I custom match the caulk to the trim paint? Then i can just leave a clean swipe on the wood, and it would tie into the paint. It's just one of those tricky "when stain meets paint" caulk jobs and I'm a little miffed here.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd ask who is going to tell the cedar
to hold still for "a couple of seasons?"
Don't lose too much sleep over it.

The caulk will fail anyway, and if they're 
depending on the caulk to take the
place of proper flashing behind the
shingles, there are bigger problems.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

cedar contains tanin acid that can bleed. (at least through paint)
careful, check if this can affect caulk.

don't know how well the caulk will stick to unsealed cedar. whether it will lift for lack of grip.


----------



## Jerdog44 (Mar 3, 2006)

You guys are absolutely right. I will recommend that he caulk just the trim itself tight, then face coat it. And call me when the siding is finished. Thanks for the 411.


----------

